# submerse Kultivierung von Echinodorus im Gartenteich



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Parallel zum anderen Thread *"**emerse Kultivierung von Echinodorus im Gartenteich**" *eröffne ich mal diesen zweiten Thread über eine mögliche submerse Kultivierung von Echinodorus im Gartenteich.

Ich hatte da speziell an Arten (Sorten) gedacht die sehr kältetolerant sind und in der Natur sowieso zumeist submers leben, z.B.:
- Echinodorus uruguayensis
- Echinodorus horemanii grün
- Echinodorus horemanii rot
- Echinodorus osiris

Auch wenn die Horemaniis eigentlich zu E. uruguayensis gezählt werden, gibt es im Habitus offensichtlich Unterschiede.

Wenn der Teich einigermaßen klar ist und die Stelle nicht von Seerosen o.ä. beschattet wird, sodass genug Licht rankommt ist eine Pflege im Sommer sicher nicht problematisch. Was aber jetzt im Winter? Wäre es möglich diese Echinodoren ganzjährig submers im Gartenteich zu pflegen, sodass die Blätter im Winter absterben (oder vielleicht auch nicht), die Pflanzen unter der Eisdecke in ca. 50 - 60 cm Tiefe überwintern und im Frühjahr aus dem Rhizom wieder austreiben? Auch wenn das vielleicht länger dauert, weil sich das Wasser nur langsam erwärmt aber zu mindest mit __ Vallisnerien funktioniert das!

Mit speziell welchen Sorten könnte das auch möglich sein? Besonders welche submers erst ihre wahre Schönheit zeigen, z.B. Echinodorus 'Rubin' o.ä.

Ich hoffe es hat schon mal jemand die ein oder andere Erfahrung damit gemacht und kann diese hier teilen!


----------



## Biotopfan (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo, finde ich auch sehr interessant, möchte allerdings zu bedenken geben, das sich Echinodorus am heimischen Standort meist in der Regenzeit unter und in der Trockenzeit über Wasser  befinden. Zumindest mit den Blättern. Also ist es ein jährlich wiederkehrender Rhytmus. von daher sind Echis sicher auch meistens in der Uferzone zu finden, die teilweise sogar fast ganz trockenfällt. Also wäre 40cm die richtige Tiefe, was natürlich im Winter zu wenig ist. Auch vom Licht her nimmt die Intensität unterhalb 40cm rapide ab.
Bei uns kann man dann auch die Jahreszeitlichen Tageslängeschwankungen an der Stiellänge der Echiblätter beobachten. Im Sommer sind sie seltsamer weise lang und im Winter kommen sie kaum aus dem Substrat.
Ich habe schon öfters auch von Echis gelesen, die im Wasserfass den Winter überstanden haben. Meistens ging das aber nicht lange, also ich mein mehrere Jahre...

Mein Teich hat nur eine kleine Tiefe Zone, von daher kommt der Test für mich nicht in Frage. Ich könnte höchstens versuchen eine echi bei 40cm zu überwintern, was dann allerdings sicher die Spitzschlammschnecken zu vereiteln wissen
Wassereimer im Gewächshaus könnte ich ausprobieren...die frieren normal nicht komplett  zu, meine Wasserflöhe sind auch im Gewächshaus...
Hier ein Bild von den meisten meiner Echis kurz nach der Winterpause...war schlimm diesjahr, aber mittlerweile haben sie sich schön entwickelt. Heute mittag werd ich sie in den schatten stellen. Der Roter Oktober hats gestern schon die Blätter verschmurgelt
Muß mal ein neues Foto machen..auch von den großen Pflanzen..die kommen richtig gut
VG Biotopfan



Wollen wir mal Echis tauschen, wenn sie denn alle geblüht haben


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Juni 2014)

Naja, deshalb meine ich ja auch vorzugsweise Arten die fast das ganze Jahr oder sogar ständig unter Wasser wachsen, wie E. uruguayensis & Co. Da gibts ja Populationen die permanent submers wachsen. E. cordifolius & Co würden sich dafür sicher weniger eignen, da es ja eigentlich Sumpfpflanzen sind.
Wegen der Wassertiefe sehe ich das auch nicht so kritisch. Auch wenn sie in 50 - 60 cm tiefe wachsen, die Pflanzen wachsen ja nach oben. E. uruguayensis & Co werden ja submers 50 - 70 cm groß, somit sie dann direkt an oder unter Wasseroberfläche wären.
Oder man pflanzt sie in einen großen Topf oder Schale und stellt sie nur im Winter tiefer und holt sie im zeitigen Frühjahr wieder höher, so wie ich es mit einigen Seerosen mache.

Wie gesagt mit __ Vallisnerien funktioniert das ganz gut und die Stand diesen Winter ca. 80 cm tief!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2014)

Hi Mirko,

das mit den eher submers wachsenden Echinodorus-Arten wird eher nicht klappen. Die obrigen sind zwar recht "kältetolerant", aber das bezieht sich ja auf die tropischen Wassertemperaturen um 24-25 Grad des Echinodorusstandartsortiments. Zwischen den winterlichen Wassertemperaturen in den Vorkommensbereichen von den eher submers wachsenden Echis liegen doch zwischen 12-15 Grad im Winter und den hiesigen 3-4 Grad doch Welten. An das komplette Einziehen über Wochen/Monate haben sich diese "immergrünen" Arten ja im Gegensatz zu den nördlichen Echinodoren in Mexiko und den Südstatten der USA nie anpassen brauchen.

Vallisneria spiralis (auch was als Vallisneria gigantea verkauft wird ist davon nur eine großwüchsige Form) ist, als heimisch auch in Mitteleuropa, als Vergleich nicht gut geeignet. Selbst im Mittelmeeraum fallen die Wassertemperaturen der Flüsse und Seen im Winter auch zum Teil deutlich unter 10 Grad. Aber da gibt's ja auch gewaltige Unterschiede von den Herkunftsbereichen Vallisneria spiralis aus dem tropischen Afrika (z.B. Malawisee) kommen hier draußen im Teich auch nicht über den Winter, gleiches gilt z.B auch für die hellgrünen Cerotophyllum demersum im Aquarienhandel. Die stammen aus permanent recht warmen Gewässern und zerfallen hier komplett da sie keine Hibernakelbildung kennen

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (8. Juni 2014)

Hei, trotzdem macht Versucht kluch, wenn man einige Pflänzchen entbehren kann
Was hatte ich eine Angst um meine Pflanzen, als ich ein paar doppelte das erstemal in der 8° kühlen Garage überwintert habe.
Die Blätter ziehen komplett ein und stehen jetzt schon besser wieder da als die, die in der Wohnung zwischen 20 und 21° (mit kalten Füßen) überwintert haben.
Das werd ich jetzt mal ausbauen und den doppelten Pflanzen größere Töpfe spendieren. Im Haus habe ich einfach nicht genug Platz für so riesen Oschis...
Aber meine Cordilforus und Aquartica in den 25cm Töpfen sind schon echt genial
Die Frans Stoffels bekommt heuer auch riesen Flatscher von Blättern...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Juni 2014)

Ja, versuchen kann man es ja, wenn man mal eine Pflanze übrig hat.

Ich hatte mal gelesen das es im südlichsten Verbreitungsgebiet von E. uruguayensis auch Frost gibt und die teilweise unter Eis überintern. Zu mindest kurzzeitig und sicher kein Vergleich zu unseren Wintern. Aber wie gesagt kann man es ja mal versuchen.
Und wenn es nicht klappen sollte, wäre ja immer noch die Übersommerung im Gartenteich, vom Fühjahr bis zum Herbst, wie mit den emersen Echis. Stell ich mir schön vor so eine E. 'Rubin' an einer unbeschatteten Stelle im Garten in 50 cm Tiefe oder im Kübel von oben. So in etwa: Echinodorus 'Rubin'


----------



## Uwe.SH (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Ich versuche es gerade mit E.argentinensis u.E. berteroi.
Beide stehen zur Zeit, noch in einer Maurerbütt im Schatten.
Mal schauen, wie die draußen wachsen, bis zum Herbst.

LG Uwe


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Juli 2014)

Ich habe hier was interessantes zur Freilandüberwinterung gefunden: http://www.flowgrow.de/db/wasserpflanzen/echinodorus-uruguayensis



			
				www.flowgrow.de schrieb:
			
		

> E. uruguayensis kann zumindest während der wärmeren Jahreszeit gut im Freiland gehalten werden. Aber auch eine ganzjährige Kultur im Gartenteich ist in unseren Breiten schon gelungen, so z.B. in der Gärtnerei von Julius Hoechstetter (Trostberg, Bayern), wo die im Freien überwinternden Pflanzen im jeweils folgenden Frühjahr/Sommer reich blühen.


 
Man kennt zwar nicht die genauen Bedingungen aber es scheint also möglich zu sein.


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Aug. 2014)

Ja..wenn halt die __ Schnecken nicht wären...die schwimmen ja teilweise auch durch den Teich....ich hasse die Biester...
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Aug. 2014)

Was, ehrlich? Durch den Teich? Bei mir sind die immer ersoffen bei dem Versuch die Seerosenblätter anzufressen. Oder meinst du Wasserschnecken?


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Aug. 2014)

Hei..irgendwie schaffen sie es immer auch auf die Pflanzen im tiefen Wasser zu kommen. Muß nur ein __ Hahnenfuß umfallen und schon sind sie drüben. Und meine Spitzschlammschnecken sind diesjahr auch extrem ausgehungert...die machen mir gerade die Krebsscheren platt..wenn es mal etwas kühler wird, muß ich die mal irgendwo anbieten. Das sind zur Zeit viel zu viele...
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Juli 2015)

Parallel zum anderen Thread hier auch mal zwei Bilder submers kultivierter Echis im Freiland. Es funktioniert also auch. Ich bin gespannt wie die Echis sich verhalten werden wenn es im Herbst kühler wird. Überwintern werde ich die wahrscheinlich drinnen aber kühl wie die emersen.

'Deep Purple'
 

E. uruguayensis


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juli 2015)

Hi Mirko,

ich hatte ja letztes Jahr das Auspflanzen von 2 __ Thalia dealbata in Mittelhessen ohne Schutz im Teich probiert. Beide haben den Winter in 30-40cm Tiefe überstanden und blühen gerade. Aber kein Vergleich mit den beiden die in Speißkübel sitzen und gedüngt werden. Deren Blütenstände sind wieder 3m hoch (in Teich kaum 60cm)

ich hätte im Herbst vielleicht ein paar Wachendorfia thyrsiflora Sämlinge abzugeben

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Aug. 2015)

Hier noch mal ein einigermaßen gutes Unterwasserbild einer 'Deep Purple'. So ne geile Farbe bekommt die im Aquarium bestimmt nicht! Submers wirklich eine Top-Sorte!
Was mich grad nervt sind die Kalkausfällungen an den submersen Echis im Freiland! Aber wie bekomme ich bitteschön ausreichend CO2 in den Mörtelkübel? Jeden Tag ne Pulle Mineralwasser mit Kohlensäure reinschütten!? 

 


__ Thalia dealbata habe ich auch schon im Teich überwintert. Man muss die nur zeitig genug wieder hochholen, sonst treiben die sehr kümmerlich aus und irgendwann gar nicht mehr. Wie es mir passiert ist.

Die Wachendorfia sehen interessant aus. Muss ich erst mal googeln. Wie siehts denn mit der Winterhärte/Überwinterung aus?


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Aug. 2015)

Doooch, so schön und noch schöner is die im Aquarium
Was sie für so eine Farbe braucht, ist WW, viel Micro und wenig Macrodünger..dann sieht die so aus
Und um es zu beweisen braucht man einen gescheiten Fotoapparat und muß ihn auchnoch bedienen können...
Hier mal ein altes Bild, von Deep Purple im Aquarium...mit Kompaktkamera...da kommt die nicht annähernd farblich raus :-(
Muß mal versuchen ein Foto nur von der Deep Purple zu machen...Ich wünsch mir auch gerade eine Videolampe für Macro und Aquarienbewohner...
Dann sollte das einfacher gehen...
Am schönsten sind sie immer 2 Wochen nach Wasserwechsel und Düngung...dann einfach nix machen, warten und staunen 
Ich mach mal ein Foto von oben...vielleicht is das besser...
Ich war aber im Urlaub und hab schon seit 5 Wochen nimmer gedüngt und WW..sonst entern mir Die Pflanzen den Keller

Hm, Kalkausfällungen hab ich keine in den Kübeln...
Ich fülle aber auch nur mit Regenwasser nach.
Mineralwasser geht eigentlich, bringt aber zuviele Salze (Kochsalz) mit.
Besser wär Leitungswasser aufgesprudelt oder eben Regenwasser.
Du könntest trockenes Herbstlaub oder Erlenzäpfchen reinschütten.
Oder Eichenextrakt, oder Zucker (bis zu 3 Würfel auf 100 Liter)
VG Monika


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Monika,

na dann beweise mal. Denn auf dem Bild sieht sie ja nicht so schön rot aus. Da ist meine viel viel schöner!   Nee, die richtige Färbung mit der Kamera festzuhalten ist immer schwierig. Meine sieht auch noch etwas anders aus, etwas dunkler. Aber meine Kamera hat sowieso etwas Probleme mit Rottönen. Das merke ich jedes mal wenn ich __ rote Seerosen fotografieren will.

Die Kalkausfällungen habe ich nur an den submersen Echis (im Freiland). An den emersen natürlich nicht. Hast du denn auch submerse im Freiland?

Wie meinst du das mit dem Laub oder Erlenzapfen? Die sind doch zum ansäuern gedacht. Oder bezieht sich das direkt auf die Kalkablagerungen, dass diese damit verschwinden sollen? Es geht ja quasi um einen vorhandenen CO2-Mangel im Wasser, sodass die Echis Biogene Entkalkung betreiben müssen.


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Aug. 2015)

Jo...immer mit der Ruhe..mein Mann hat noch Urlaub..da kann ich nicht einfachmaleben für ´ne Stunde im Keller verschwinden und Fotosafari machen..kommt Zeit, kommt Bild ;-)

Mal ganz pedantisch erklärt...Viel Licht, viel Assimilation. Pflanzen hat kein freies Co2 mehr und bedient sich am Hydrogencarbonat und zieht die Kohlensäure raus. Dabei fällt Calcium/Magnesium aus, das sich dann absetzt und der Ph steigt was das ganze noch verschlimmert. Wenn Du jetzt eine andere Säure einbringst bzw. ansäuerst, bleibt das Calcium/Magnesium in Lösung und fällt nicht aus Gleichzeitig bleibt der PH unten.. Das gleiche kennt man mit Aquarien und Teichen mit viel Mulm/Huminstoffen, die werden auch sauer, manchmal sogar zuviel.  Zucker ist Kohlenstoff pur, den können Pflanzen auch ohne umwandlung verstoffwechseln.  Bakterien fressen ihn und scheiden Säure aus. Dabei veratmen sie Sauerstoff zu Co2.
Warscheinlich findet jetzt wieder jemand der Chemisch bewandert ist ein Haar in der Suppe...bitte nicht motzen, lieber besser erklären ;-) da ham wir dann alle was davon. Ich kanns leider nicht so gut...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Aug. 2015)

Hei,so, hab mal ein Bild von oben im Aquarium gemacht. 
 Ich find die jetzt also dafür das ich mich die letzten paar Wochen garnicht angestrengt hab, doch ganzschön rot...und da geht noch mehr
Auge in Auge is die Farbe natürlich nochmal um Welten besser...
Wird Zeit das ich mir eine Videolampe bestelle...
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Aug. 2015)

Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Aber wie bekomme ich bitteschön ausreichend CO2 in den Mörtelkübel?


Schon mal an Hefegärrung gedacht.
http://aquarium.gruendler.org/beobachtungen/co2hefe_anl1.htm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Aug. 2015)

Hi,

über so schöne submerse Echinodoren würden sich meine Peckoltia pulcher auch freuen

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (31. Aug. 2015)

Pfui Knobifrosch

VG Monika


----------

